# Knives don't stay straight on magnetic block



## TheSon (Feb 9, 2019)

I didn't see a better place to post...

I have a Zwilling wooden magnetic knife block, 32612-103. I got it for aesthetics, but knives don't hang vertical. I understand magnetic polarity, but why make a magnetic block that makes knives pivot away from vertical? Some only pivot 30-45 degrees, and some pivot hard to a physical stop (the handle or another knife).

Solutions?

Get over aesthetics and use a bare/open magnet?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Bad design. Is it one long bar magnet? My magnetic block has rare earth magnets arranged in vertical pairs and it works great.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Good question. ^^^ 

Even with the handles down?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Let's say it's a long strip of magnetized rubber. I have never experienced anything about magnets that would suggest so behavior. I can see the knives swinging a little to where the handle balances, but I'd say 15deg would be the max possible here, and that from a tall chefs knife. Anyhow getting a decent rack would take care of the problem, as well as a thin and soft self-stick rubber strip (maybe if it didn't weaken the field too much), as well as spraying with a rubbery contact adhesive, if you had a can and could tolerate that mess. Don't go out and through money at this one.


----------



## TheSon (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes, handles down. 
It's wood, with a double-T-profile magnetic rubber strip in it. So, 2 grooves in the back of the wood that the magnet is glued into. 

Like this, with the top facing the wall, and the legs of the Ts glued into grooves in the wood: TT


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

im thinking it's the center of gravity in the knives pivoting around the magnet point.

Basically a weak magnet system but also handle heavy knives.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

More than likely it'a series of magnets so unless you're over one, or in between two they are going to pull. Many are not continuous strips like tool holders. I see it's also made of wood - if the magnets aren't close enough to the face that can be an issue too.


----------



## TheSon (Feb 9, 2019)

Well, if I lower them so the weight of the handles keep them vertical, they slowly slide down. Weak magnet.


----------



## Colby Moritz (Aug 2, 2019)

I've made about 20 magnetic knife blocks (woodworking is a hobby) and learned by trail and error that the best way to orientate the magnets is to have multiple magnets aligned vertically. For a while I was using multiple rectangle magnets in pairs (probably similar to how millionsknives' block is setup). I currently use 1.5"x1.5"x3/4" square magnets and space them about 1/2" apart across the block (saves a bit of money) and it works great. They hold strong (I was using 1" thick magnets first but some people complained that they held_ too_ strong) and the knives stay in the position you put them. I've found this to be better than a single long strip too...a long strip allows for the knives to more easily rotate, though not on their own, but with a slight bump of the handle for example. I sounds like the issue with your block is that the polarity of the magnets is fighting with one another...I would imagine a TT layout is about the worst way that it could be done.


----------



## TheSon (Feb 9, 2019)

Knife block is working... 

Not too long ago, the price was reduced for several of the knives that I had wanted before I got my Gesshin Stainless and Takamura Chromax knives, so I used an additional 20% discount and got a selection of the Zwilling Pro knives. 

They stay straight and even on the knife block! 

SO, they are mounted for display and general use, while my Japanese knives are kept in the cabinet. I'm finding my preferential uses.


----------

